# hayfever & IUI



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all just a quick question I suffer with hayfever and take benidryl (think that's how you spell it ) on the back of the packet it says don't take when pregnant is this ok to take while on treatment or not I checked in the supermarket and all of them say the same thing just wanted to know what everyone else takes thank chickens oh quick update had scan today and all good 1 folly going back for 2nd scan on thursday thanks for help xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi there, you could post in the pharmacist section as Mavz is great at these type of questions. She will know if it's likely to have any contraindications with any drugs you are stimming with

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=449.0

I would imagine it's fine to take during tx & probably fine during pg except that it hasn't been tested in pg. Imagine there would be a lot of ladies who take it & get pg naturally without knowing.


----------

